
You Will Be Using FriendFeed In The Future — But It May Be Called Facebook - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/12/you-will-be-using-friendfeed-in-the-future-but-it-may-be-called-facebook/
======
mattmcknight
That's funny, I'm already "using" FriendFeed inside of Facebook. It posts to
my profile.

The concept of where the conversations around topics live is interesting.
These tools are creating semi-private group ("friend") conversation spaces
around information. How those blend into the public conversation around items
in blog comments, on digg, on hacker news, etc. is interesting. I use
BackType, which aggregates my public comments into the friend conversation
space.

I haven't seen widgets that pull all of the comments from other public sites
(digg, reddit, hacker news) into the page of the original content item. It
would be nice to have a widget that can collect these other comments into the
conversation space of the original item.

~~~
omakase
In terms of widgets that pull all the conversation together, we just released
a WP plugin that does that for posts (twitter, digg, reddit, hacker news,
friendfeed, and related blog posts) <http://www.backtype.com/plugins/connect>.
There is also a tool called ConvoTrack (it was built using the BackType API),
it's a bookmarklet that shows you the conversation around any page. It can
also be embedded on a page as a javascript button. <http://convotrack.com/>

------
numair
What a bunch of BS. The whole industry does nothing but copy itself. Hello -
FriendFeed? Where do you think they got the newsfeed idea from? It only makes
sense that innovation would cycle back to Facebook.

